# A Great Finish for Furniture Projects



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

+1


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Long time Waterlox user here. Great stuff. Get yourself a can of Bloxygen to protect it in the can, especially since you're buying it by the gallon.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

Great product - longtime user. I use smaller amounts and this is the best option for storage and dispensing that I have found. Purchase extra caps as sometimes they can crack.

http://www.stoplossbags.com/


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I realize this thread is about Waterlox and not products to keep the finish fresh, but I don't understand the concept of spending several dollars on storage bags when about 15 cents worth of Bloxygen will completely seal the finish from the oxygen above it in the original can.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Rich,

Thanks for info. I have Bloxygen on my shopping list.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will try this


----------



## sakle2k (Nov 5, 2012)

A few years back I tried using propane instead of Bloxygen, which was suggested in a forum post I read: http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?19653-Bloxygen

Like Bloxygen, it's heavier than air but at ~$4 for a 14oz. tank, it's a lot cheaper and available at any hardware or big box store. I've been using ever since


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I also use propane, out of the small torches I have around for various uses.


----------

